# Best recipe for a fatty



## schultzy (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm going to be firing things up this weekend and like always I like to do a lot of different varieties while I have  it going. After viewing everyones tastey pics of theirs fattys I want to try one. Do any of you have an old faithful recipe that I can try? I am also doing a version of ABT's which I do with Jalapeno and shrimp wrapped with bacon and covered with BBQ sauce.MMMM


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 20, 2007)

i'm easy & simple on my fatties. roll the sausage w/ cheddar,jack, & maybe jalapeno jack, smoked garlic paste,pepperoni(a new thing- worked great),rolled in fajita spice & wrapped in bacon & slathered & brushed w/ brisket juice...... simple but elegant.. or snarf.. .watch yer fingers if ya wanna keep 'em....


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 20, 2007)

p.s. shrimp stuffed abt's- ya can never go wrong w/ shrimp- check out my king crab stuffed shrooms in the recipe section...


----------



## schultzy (Jul 20, 2007)

Ive checked the recipe sections and dont see you recipe for king crab stuffed shrooms?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 20, 2007)

brbv i know it's there...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 20, 2007)

well i coulda swore it was there.. anyway here goes...
take the caps & soak in wine - spray oil a round baking pan w/ spray oil or buter
sautee smoked garlic,celery,onion,and 1 shake(small comino)(cumin fer yankees)add a dash of cream & lemon & the crab or crawfish or fish to the sautee..
mix w/ the stuffing- instead of all water use 1/2 chix broth & 1/4 cup wine or beer.
mix all together w/ (your choice crushed pecans). do the stuffing in bird or to temp on the side(ladle the bird juice over the top)- stuff the shrooms & sprinkle bread crumbs & mozza cheese(not that powdered crap) over the top & oven or smoker @ 350 for 25 mins or until cheese is melted...or browned.


----------

